
Show HN: Non-grid-based path finder - SCLeo
https://scleox.github.io/non-grid-path-finder/
======
tendencydriven
Any writeup / explanation available? This is really great!

~~~
SCLeo
I just finished writing the code a couple hours ago, so I don't have any
detailed explanation at the moment. However, it is open source, so you can
always check the code: [https://github.com/SCLeoX/non-grid-path-
finder](https://github.com/SCLeoX/non-grid-path-finder).

I will admit though, it is not super readable, because it really lacks a lot
of comments/documentation.

------
sonofgod
How do I finish drawing an obstacle?

~~~
JHonaker
Press O (capital o), then click and draw the corners of a closed polygon. You
have to click on the original corner to close it.

------
g105b
This is great. Lovely little demo!

